# 3 Festplatten



## Paradizogeeko (30. Juni 2003)

Ich habe vor mir eine dritte festplatte zuzulegen.
Nun habe ich aber auch 2 CD-Rom-Laufwerke - sprich, ich habe keinen Steckplatz mehr frei.
Ich war am Wochenende auf einer LAN, wo einer 5 Festplatten + CD-lauffwerke hatte.
Frage: wie löse ich das Problem ?
Brauche ich ein anders Mainboard ? (ich hab das k7s5a)
Oder was muss ich ändern...
Wenn es nicht anders geht, gäbe es die möglich keit 3 Festplatten + 1 CD-Laufwerk ?


danke schon mal 

- elm


----------



## Whizzly (30. Juni 2003)

hi,
also 3 festplatten und 1 cdrom hört sich vernünftig an.
Hatte früher auch 2 CD laufwerke, aber das bringt doch nich wirklich was... seitdem ich n lg combolaufwerk mit cdbrenner und dvd drinne hab, brauch ich nur noch das eine  ich würd lieber ne dritte platte haben als 2 cdroms *g*

das mit den 5 festplatten kann entweder nurn raid gewesen sein, oder der hatte schon S-ATA, wobei ich da auch nich weiss wieviele platten man an dieses System hängen kann...
hoffe konnte helfen
whizzly


----------



## blubber (30. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ja, du brauchst ein Mainboard mit mehr Steckplätzen, oder eher gesagt, mit Raid - Funktion, damit du die Platten im Raid - Betrieb laufen lassen kannst, dann ist das auch kein Problem mit 5 Platten.

3 Platten und 1 CD Laufwerk wäre allerdings möglich.

bye


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Juni 2003)

Hi elm,

ich habe auch das K7S5A und habe insgesamt 5 Festplatten, 1 CDR und
1 DVD eingebaut plus noch das eine oder andere Firewire-HD extern dran.

Geht sehr gut, du brauchst halt nur einen zusätzlichen RAID-Controller.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Tim C. (30. Juni 2003)

Öhm, es kann jetzt passieren, dass ich mich furchtbar weit aus dem Fenster lehne und den totalen Müll erzähle, für diesen Fall bitte korrigiert mich.

Aber für den Betrieb von weiteren Platten ist primär doch erstmal kein RAID-Controller sondern ein IDE-Controller nötig.
Gut in der Praxis kombiniert man das gerne. Aber das einfache erweitern der IDE-Anschlüsse, bzw das anschließen von mehr als 4 IDE Geräten hat doch in erster Linie nichts mit den verschiedenen RAID-Modi zu tun.


----------



## blubber (30. Juni 2003)

Hmmm...
naja, also an einen IDE Port kannst du zwei Endgeräte hängen, Master und Slave eben, und ein Mainboard hat (lediglich) 2 IDE Ports, einen Primären und einen Sekundären. Also wo willst du dann noch mehr als 4 Geräte hinhängen !?

Und Motherboards mit 2 primären IDE Ports, oder 2 sekundären Ports (wie du es vielleicht dachtest !?) gibt es nicht, sonst wär da ja nixmehr primär 

Bleibt nur die Variante via Raid.

bye


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Juni 2003)

Also ich habe natürlich auch ein RAID eingerichtet, wo ich schon einen
RAID-Controller habe. Aber ein weiterer Vorteil des RAID-Controllers ist
der Umstand, dass dieser als SCSI-Gerät eingebunden wird und damit
auf IRQ 11 läuft. Ein IDE-Controller nutzt dagegen üblicherweise die
IRQs 14 und 15, die auch vom Onboard-Controller genutzt werden.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Tim C. (30. Juni 2003)

@blubber: Es gibt PCI Erweiterungskarten (meistens gepaart mit einem RAID-Controller) die dir zwei weitere IDE-Kanäle bieten.


----------



## blubber (30. Juni 2003)

aha...ok, man lernt nie aus


----------



## Paradizogeeko (1. Juli 2003)

Boah ey, die Dinger sind ja mal richtig teuer (sry die Ausdrucksweise).
Ich glaube als Schüler bleibe ich lieber bei der Anti-Raid-Variante - sprich, ich kaufe mir eine Platte und setzte sie anstelle des CD-Roms.

So, nu noch eine zusammenhängene Frage:

Ich habe jetzt eine 40 GB Seagate (5400RPM) und eine 80 GB Maxdor (7200RPM).
Auf der Maxdor, habe ich mein OS und diverse Daten gespeichert, die Seagate nutze ich lediglich für meine "kleine" mp3-Sammlung.

Pri / M: Maxdor
Pri / S: Seagate
Sec / M: CD-Rom
Sec / S: Brenner

Nun wolte ich als CD-Laufwerk nur den Brennen noch drin lassen, is das ok, wenn die neue Platte auf Sec / M läuft ?!?

Und welche Platte mit 80 GB oder 100/120GB könntet ihr mir empfelen (sollte für erschwinglich sein ;-))

So, das war's :>

- elm


----------



## Grimreaper (2. Juli 2003)

Wenn du die Platte mit deinem Brenner an einen Strang hängst, solltest du dich aber nicht wundern, dass sie dann nicht die volle Leistung bringt. Denn bei zwei Geräten an einem IDE-Kabel laufen beide so schnell wie das langsamste Gerät. Deine UDMA 100 oder 133 Platte läuft also auf UDMA 66 (oder sogar 33, hab leider vergessen welchen UDMA Modus CD-Laufwerke verwenden...), so wie der Brenner.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Paradizogeeko (2. Juli 2003)

Also ist es am sinnvollsten, wenn ich die langsam 5400RPM Platte mit dem Brenner kuppel ?!
Sprich: Die 80 GB und die neue an den Primären !?


----------

